# ? for Peter



## Pi (Sep 16, 2003)

Dear Peter, 

I had EC yesterday (2nd ICSI cycle) and had 17 eggs (all btw 18 - 23m). On calling the clinc today, I was told that only 5 matured and only 1 fertilised. I was quite surprised at this as I was told that I had responded quite well. My clinic does only one scan (wich was done on Friday) to determine when EC would be....and was told Monday..I am very confused and would like if you can assist in explaining some of this to me. The Dr said something about 10 were GV - don't know what that means., I wonder if I should have been told to come for EC on Monday. 

I am 28years old and had a biochem in my 1st cycle. Had 12 eggs and 8 mature (3 fertlised)last time at the same clinic. 

Please help.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Pi said:


> Dear Peter,
> 
> I had EC yesterday (2nd ICSI cycle) and had 17 eggs (all btw 18 - 23m). On calling the clinc today, I was told that only 5 matured and only 1 fertilised. I was quite surprised at this as I was told that I had responded quite well. My clinic does only one scan (wich was done on Friday) to determine when EC would be....and was told Monday..I am very confused and would like if you can assist in explaining some of this to me. The Dr said something about 10 were GV - don't know what that means., I wonder if I should have been told to come for EC on Monday.
> 
> ...


A G.V. is a germinal vesicle which is an immature egg. We don't know if these are there before collection and I think that the doctor is assuming that the samll follicles will conatin G.V.'s

Good luck!

Peter


----------

